# Tetra has red gills



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm fairly new to fish. I started with a turtle and then added a few fish. I found the turtle was nicer to the fish than the other fish were so continued with that. Now I have 6 tetras of different colors, 3 Chinese algae eaters and 1 small mud turtle with a scl length of almost 3 inches long. I test for ammonia and nitrate or nitrites and they are good. Tank is 2 years running with no new things happening since the fish looked sick. Temperature is 76 degrees. It is a 75 gallon tank about 3/4 full to make space for a turtle dock.

One of the golden tetra has one or two gills that look very red. It also looks like the gill is open more than the other fish where they look like the gill flap is laying flat. It is only the one fish that looks like this so I am wondering if it is an injury. Sometimes I see the fish head butting each other. I would appreciate any ideas.
:krapel:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I know with my neon tetras they have very small almost transparent scales over their gills, so their gills always look red and enflamed, yet they are perfectly healthy. I don't think you have anything to worry about with red gills unless you see the fish getting lethargic or gasping at the surface.

And fish nip at each other, it's just the way it is. What you'll want to look out for in that respect is if fish "flash", or bounce off of structures, plants, etc., as if they're itching themselves. It's a sign of irritation from poor water quality or disease.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 17, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> I know with my neon tetras they have very small almost transparent scales over their gills, so their gills always look red and enflamed, yet they are perfectly healthy. I don't think you have anything to worry about with red gills unless you see the fish getting lethargic or gasping at the surface.
> 
> And fish nip at each other, it's just the way it is. What you'll want to look out for in that respect is if fish "flash", or bounce off of structures, plants, etc., as if they're itching themselves. It's a sign of irritation from poor water quality or disease.


Well I can see the red gills in the other golden tetras but this one really looks like it has a flap of gill skin hanging open. The fish never surface except to eat. This one hangs by itself a bit more in the fish hide but has no weird behavior. I guess I will wait to see if it heals.

Thanks


----------

